# Weatherizing your Props



## mandodude (Aug 31, 2008)

I am pretty new to this in the scheme of things. Last year I built my first Pneumatic prop. One of the many things that still stumps me is how can you have all the electronics many of you have in an outdoor setting? Between wiper motors, controllers, and sound boards it seems that I am overlooking something obvious. Can it be as simple as project boxes for these?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

I don't have a huge amount of electronic props so far....

My flying crank ghost is enclosed in a crypt, so unless it gets REALLY bad, it's protected.

All lighting/power cords are weatherproof (spotlights and cords) anything that isn't gets put into a plastic baggie with slits cut on one end, and then sealed with duct tape.

I've seen examples using small rubbermaid containers and tarps as well to protect props.

I'd still pull up things that were expensive to replace and put them up if it got rainy, but I don't generally put out the whole display until the day of.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

If it rains I move the eletronic stuff to the garage, and leave my static props and graveyard outside. Luckily, it hasn't rained here on Halloween in several years, now I 've probaly just jinxed it. LOL


----------



## mandodude (Aug 31, 2008)

Looking at folks like Haunt31 makes me wonder. Pneumatics with controllers and solenoids and the motorized stuff is everywhere. I have seen comments that say they don't use those when its raining, but I am just wondering how they protect the components.

Thanks to all for replying.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

My haunt gets set up early Oct. Most of it stays out all month. First, I try to build everything with the assumption it will get wet, lots. So I try to make it with built-in covers over electrical components. By that I mean building box like supports from plywood or something similar that can look like part of the prop, or be hidden easily. Any remaining exposed motors get a quick cover-up when rain is expected. I usually take a plastic shopping bag and wrap around the motor or cover it the best I can. Electrical plugs, connectors, etc are put inside a small square tupperware type box with a hinged lid. The edge of the box has small holes melted into it that the electrical cords can fit in exactly. So the cords lays over the edge and the extension plug fits into the box. Close the lid and it all stays perfectly dry(does this make sense?). If we are expecting a really big storm, which we usually get at least 2 in Oct, I will bring in items subject to wind damage, like untethered tombstones or tall props. I would rather weatherproof my stuff when I build it. What's the use of going to all that hard work if I have to bring it all in if it rains on Halloween?


----------



## mandodude (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks Just Whisper. That is the kind of techniques I was looking for.


----------



## groovie ghoulie (Nov 12, 2008)

Tupperware or those diposable containers are a Haunters best friend. I have helped with Haunt31s' set up and know that Toby makes extensive use of them as well.


----------



## shadowopal (Aug 9, 2007)

Haunt 31 uses the cheapest tupperware containers he can find, drills holes for the cords, uses double sided tape to stick everything inside and then spray paints the outside black. I'm not sure if he silacones the hole to make sureno water gets in. I would. but, I'm overzealous about water. You can also do a search for electronics enclosures and you'll come up with a ton of companies . Some will even send a couple samples for free.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Other than lighting we don't put out any of our major electronic props until the big day. Granted we only do a display as opposed to a full haunt so stuff like that is easier for us.

I got a little paranoid of dew in 2008 so a few of my electronics were enclosed in tupperware type containers.


----------



## Gory Corey (Nov 17, 2006)

I pointed out to Toby and Sean just recently some very nice and affordable enclosures in a few sizes, that are designed for protecting electronics from the elements.
http://www.yourbroadbandstore.com/category.php?product=Demarc%20Enclosures&cat=OD


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

*Elect boxes*

Mando,
Here are pics of the style box I use for my elect plugs. I buy them at the dollar tree. You can see where I melted holes right on the edge of the lip. That way the cords can just lay right over the edge, the lid would still close, and it is water tight unless submerged. My yard floods pretty bad when it rains hard and these have stood up well. Just don't make your holes bigger than the cord diameter. I can fit a large 3 outlet electrical plug with 3 plugs in it into this size box.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

What i have done is used the cheap plastic containers from the dollar store. I put the sound board and chip in that with a hole drilled in the side and sealed with hot glue where the cords exit. As far as my wiper motors, i again use the plastic bins, the slightly deeper ones and affix them right over the motors to basically make a shield.Speakers are hidden in fake rocks and such that have been coated with resin. So far havent had any problems. But also have not had any heavy downpoars and hopefully wont.


----------

